# Making Throttle body spacer



## disaresta (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi all, does anyone know how to make a throttle body spacer?? is there any specific details instead of boring a hole into a 25mm aluminium metal?? thanks before...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Let me say this first: I have built many car motors, both for regular daily driver use and for dirt track racing use. I am also a machinist/maintenance tech with 38 years under my belt. Unless you have the proper machine tools, the proper aluminum material, and the knowledge of how to use these tools to do this--Don't! Throttle body spacers are not just a piece of cardboard put there to provide more distance for creating air turbulence. Throttle body spacers are complicated. Look at a commercially made one, it will have a tapered bore and the inside of the bore will appear to be polished. Do you have equipment to do this? Methinks not. Go buy one if you feel the need for one. Better yet, why would you want one? David


----------

